# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Anavar/Oxandrolone

## PTbyJason

Chemical Structure:

Molecular Weight: 306.4442

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

Anavar /Oxandrolone

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: British Dragon

Name: Oxanabol

Substance: 10mg Oxandrolone/tab

Container: 50 tabs

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: AusVetDenkall

Name: Oxandrovet

Substance: 5 mg tabs

Container: 100 tabs

----------

